# Expériences RAM dans G5 - racontez nous !



## sangoku (19 Novembre 2003)

Bonjours tous

Je galère un peu avec mon new G5 bipro. Je l'ai commandé avec 500 megas sur l'apple store et je souhaite mettre 500 megas de plus (en effet le prix de la RAM sur l'apple store est RISIBLE tellement il est élévé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

1/J'ai commencé par aller en acheter à la fnac st lazarre à paris et j'ai eu 2 barettes de 256meg de marque kingmax
--&gt; ça marche pas (la ram est reconnue mais provoque des plantages d'applis et des kernel panic dès que le système à besoin de beaucoup de ram)
les kingmax  provoquent le plantage hardware test

2/Aujourd'hui je suis donc allé me faire rembourser et j'ai acheté à la place 2 barettes chez surcouf (marque Dane-elec achetée sur le stand apple et certifiées par apple selon le vendeur) J'ai à nouveau un souci. Après insertion je fais un test de rendu de DVD et j'ai droit à un plantage système. Lancement du hardware test qui me confirme qu'une des 2 barettes pose problème avec le message d'erreur suivant : "2MEM/104/4IMM2/J13"
J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisont possibles avec les 4 barettes ce qui me permet de dire que l'erreur n'est pas due à un connecteur défectueux de la carte mère mais bien une des 2 DANE-ELEC.

Voila ou j'en suis, demain j'appelle l'apple care pour avoir une explication du message d'erreur (pas trouvé de doc sur le site apple)


(petite précision, les 2 barettes apple d'origine sont des samsung, donc je ne suis pas touché par le "bug des barettes" bien connu)


A vous maintenant, ce serait pas mal qu'on regroupe les expériences, ça pourrait nous aider tous à ne pas perdre trop de temps à galérer chacun de notre coté


----------



## Dan DT (20 Novembre 2003)

Idem pour moi
j'ai essayé 2 barettes DDR 512 Mo Pro - Corsair 400Mz VL Cas 2.5 ** High End et je n'ai que 512 Mo à la place de 1024
Il parraitrait qu'il faut des barettes avec 1 banc ???

Qlq'un à une idée ?

En plus pas moyen de les faire reprendre par mon vendeur (pc) heureusement que j'ai pu les caser dans un Shuttle ;-/


----------



## sangoku (20 Novembre 2003)

D'après l'apple care le message que j'ai dans le hardware test veut dire que j'ai une barette défectueuse.
Donc demain je retourne à surcouf me faire changer les barettes et normalement ça devrait marcher.

la suite demain


----------



## kriszx12r (21 Novembre 2003)

salut a tous

pour ma part j'ai acheté 2 barrettes de 512 ddr 400 de marque take ms au luxembourg pour 180 euros les 2 et aucun soucis tout marche a merveille.
j'ai ensuite acheté 2 barrettes de 256 ddr 400 de marque apacer et la aussi aucun prob, tout va pour le mieux.

tant mieux, au moins ça me console deja que je suis grave dégouté avec l'annonce du 1,8 bi proc 15 jours apres la reception de mon mono 1,8.


----------



## sangoku (21 Novembre 2003)

tu n'as pas eu de plantages avec des applis qui utilisent toute la RAM ?

perso pour moi tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que les applis aillent taper dans les barettes ajoutées ...


----------



## Blytz (21 Novembre 2003)

Peus tu donner des test a faire avec certaine appli pour voire si la ram pose probleme??


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2003)

Le test 4) doit utiliser pas mal de ram... j'ai pas mieux sous la main  test photoshop


----------



## Blytz (22 Novembre 2003)

Sinon jouer a Shadowbane, a mon avis ca ce voit de suite


----------



## sangoku (22 Novembre 2003)

tu peux lancer un rendu avec iDVD ou DVD studio pro par exemple ...

c'est avec ces apllis que je me suis rendu compte du problème


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2003)

j'ai commencé par acheté de la ram DDR "no name" dans un magazin pc et evidement elle n'était pas reconnue... après j'ai décidé d'en commandé sur gigapole et là sa roule...


----------



## VKTH (23 Novembre 2003)

Moi aussi je suis dégouté... !!!


----------



## VKTH (23 Novembre 2003)

Personne n'a acheté de mémoire chez fnac ?


----------



## sangoku (23 Novembre 2003)

> Personne n'a acheté de mémoire chez fnac ?



Si moi (regarde plus haut)
mais elle ne fonctionne pas (plantages)
j'ai acheté de la dane elec à surcouf mais elle étaient grillées toutes les deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après remplacement j'ai encore des pb, c'est peutêtre mon G5 qui crame les barrettes pas assez bonnes (les barrettes de surcouf sont des 7,5 ns alors que les barrettes d'origine sont des 6ns, c'est peut-être pour ça)

va faloir que je retourne à couf cette semaine j'en ai marre, je regrette de ne pas avoir commandé mon mac avec 1Go directement malgrés le prix


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Je sais pas j'ai aps de G5


----------



## VKTH (23 Novembre 2003)

Top délire toi !


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2003)

sangoku a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours tous
> 
> Je galère un peu avec mon new G5 bipro. Je l'ai commandé avec 500 megas sur l'apple store et je souhaite mettre 500 megas de plus (en effet le prix de la RAM sur l'apple store est RISIBLE tellement il est élévé
> 
> ...



Justement... pourquoi est-elle si chère sur l'Applestore. Est-elle fiable à 100% ce qui justifie son prix?


----------



## Blytz (23 Novembre 2003)

Celle que tu achetes sur l apple store et testes et approuves par les mecs d apple... C'est pour ca qu elle est si chere.. mais a mon avis ils doivent quand meme se faire une grosse marge de benef sur l achat de ram...


----------



## languedoc (24 Novembre 2003)

Quelqu'un a-t-il un expérience sur les barettes d'OWC ? 190 $ la 1 Ghz


----------



## languedoc (24 Novembre 2003)

languedoc a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a-t-il un expérience sur les barettes d'OWC ? 190 $ la 1 Ghz


autant pour moi ! Il fallait lire 1 Mo


----------



## languedoc (24 Novembre 2003)

languedoc a dit:
			
		

> autant pour moi ! Il fallait lire 1 Mo


décidément, je suis fatigué : c'est 1 GB ! Ok, maintenant ?


----------



## VKTH (30 Novembre 2003)

Bon, j'ai lu le message sur le mémoire Kingmax. Apparemment j'ai demandé au vendeur Fnac Digitale de la mémoire testée et compatible Mac. Vous savez ce qu'il m'a conseillé ? La Kingmax !

Je lui ai encore demandé, c'est sûr ? il m'a dit que oui. Qu'ils ont testé sur les machines et qu'ils ont eu aucun problème.

J'ai finalment décidé de prendre 2x512 Mo Kingmax... L'avenir me dira si j'ai eu tort d'écouteur fnac.

Installation : facile.
Petit test : 10 programmes lancés, 84 images jpg lancés, essaie des fonctions exposé... Les images s'ouvrent à la volée (auparavent, il fallait 1 à 2 secondes avec les 512 Mo d'origine). Dans GraphicConverter, les différentes présentations des images ouvertes ( présentation décalée, mosaïque...) se fait en quasi instantané. Avec exposé, il y a un accroc dans les premières fractions de seconde puis après c'est fluide. Même en répétant la fonction exposé.

Apparemment, il n'y pas de logiciel de benchmark pour la mémoire ??

En attendant d'utiliser des fonctions plus gourmandes en mémoire ( rendu Cinéma 4D ? ), je ne saurai pas encore si les mémoires que j'ai acheté plantent ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

alors ton test ça marche j'ai fait de meme mais j'ai pas encore mon G5 lol à cause de la soiree fnac6% crise d'achat lol


----------



## VKTH (30 Novembre 2003)

Je sais que l'on dit que Kingmax plante... Je n'ai rien eu de tel car je n'uilise pas de programme ou fonction qui soit gourmand en mémoire. ( je débute sur C4D alors les gros rendus c'est dans quelques semaines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## sangoku (30 Novembre 2003)

Salut

moi il me suffisait de lancer un rendu DVD studio pro pour que ça plante avec 512 mo d'origine  (samsung) et 512 mo en kingmax de la fnac


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

comment savoir que kingmax plante ?
j'aimerais bien qu'on me dise en lançant phtoshop avec fichier etc a 1GO ceque cela donne si ça rame ou pas


----------



## VKTH (30 Novembre 2003)

Ni connaissant rien au montage vidéo.... je ne sais pas !

Qu'est-ce un rendu vidéo ? comment on procède ?


----------



## sangoku (30 Novembre 2003)

> Qu'est-ce un rendu vidéo ? comment on procède ?



dans DVD studio pro 2 quand tu as terminé ton DVD il faut le compiler avant de le graver; à ce moment il a besoin de pas mal de RAM et plante che moi avec la kingmax (idem avec les dane-elec de surcouf à 7,5 ns - d'origine j'ai des 6ns dans le G5)


----------



## sangoku (30 Novembre 2003)

> Qu'est-ce un rendu vidéo ? comment on procède ?




tu peux aussi essayer avec un projet iDVD ça devrait être pareil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2003)

dites moi il y a un truc que j'ai vraiment pas compris vous avez un bipro 2ghz à plus de 3000 pour avoir la meilleur machine actuellement mais vous avez que 512 mo aller je me lache à 1go donc etes vous sur d'avoir besoin d'un G5 bipro  ??????


----------



## sangoku (1 Décembre 2003)

> dites moi il y a un truc que j'ai vraiment pas compris vous avez un bipro 2ghz à plus de 3000 pour avoir la meilleur machine actuellement mais vous avez que 512 mo aller je me lache à 1go donc etes vous sur d'avoir besoin d'un G5 bipro ??????



Perso j'ai acheté mon G5 avec le minimum de RAM (512) avec l'intention d'en rajouter à la réception ...

Quand je vois combien Apple vend sa RAM je me dis qu'il y a quand même des limites !

les 512 Mo supplémentaires sur l'apple store = 275 euros
à la fnac/surcouf = 130 euros
rue mongallet = 88 euros

faut pas déconner quand même

d'ailleurs tu as fait la même chose avec ton G5 1,8GHz, je vois pas ou est le problème


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

au moins moi je l'ai d'avance la memoire je vais pas attendre 3 mois avant d'acheter 512 mo ,j'aurais boost à 2go voire 3go des le debut pour profiter du bipro là je suis à 1,5go et si c pa suffisant pour mon application je metterais 1go en plus  ce qui fait 2go pour photoshop et512 mo pour le reste et ensuite on verra si ça rame encore


----------



## VKTH (2 Décembre 2003)

Expérience mémoire Kingmax :

J'ai installé 2x512 Mo sur mon G5. J'ai eu un premier plantage aujourd'hui. En essayant d'ouvrir 309 photos jpg ( compression 100% haute ) scannées, GraphicConverter plante ("GraphicConverter a quitté inopinément...") et n'a donc pu ouvrire toutes les photos ( il était presque arrivé au bout ).

Est-ce la mémoire ou la quantité de mémoire insuffisante qui en est la "cause" ??


----------



## sangoku (2 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Expérience mémoire Kingmax :
> 
> J'ai installé 2x512 Mo sur mon G5. J'ai eu un premier plantage aujourd'hui. En essayant d'ouvrir 309 photos jpg ( compression 100% haute ) scannées, GraphicConverter plante ("GraphicConverter a quitté inopinément...") et n'a donc pu ouvrire toutes les photos ( il était presque arrivé au bout ).
> 
> Est-ce la mémoire ou la quantité de mémoire insuffisante qui en est la "cause" ??




hum pas sure que la mémoire soit la cause

chez moi ça fige l'ordi, redémarrage obligatoire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2003)

kingmax 512mo @ fnac sont ok je suis à 1,5go  maintenant apres multe obstacle de la part de TNT j'ai enfin mon G5 bi pro 1,8ghz j'appelle TNT en disant que c'est pas facile de venir @ moi je donne plan par email mais le livreur va à cote au N°1 et moi je suis au 4 pourtant c'est simple de faire la diff mais pas pour le livreur de TNT donc il ne telephone pas au central pour dire qu'il ya un souci  ,il a pas de portable??? il demande ou pas à mes voisins ou je me trouve ou c'est de la faute de mes voisins ??? "ah oui merci beaucoup pour mes voisins special dedicace merci à eux " donc faute de ne pas avoir retrouver mon N°de rue de ne pas avoir chercher plus loin ou meme de descendre la rue je suis quand meme à 2 maisons plus loin !!!!!!! et finalement le null retourne @TNT sans livrer entre temps j'ai du appeller TNT 2,3 fois pour savoir ou il en est et hors de question d'appeller le livreur pour ne pas le deranger le pauvre il est en livraison express .
vers 19h j'appelle encore et là on me dit ah ba là il a du retourner @ TNT car ils terminent à 18h et que vous serez livrer demain alors là c'est le hurlement primaire qu'on me dit le matin vous serez livrer dans la journnee sans me dire à l'heure ou je serais livrer ,que j'attends toute l'apres midi pour rien ahhhh et bien le mec je le maudit on me passe Fabienne @TNT elle qui doit gerer le traffic qui es desolee je pousse encore de plus belle, la pauvre et finalement je lui dit je viens chercher à Garonnor ,elle me dit ok et  puis hop ben ça prend un petit bout de temps de tout installer .Fabienne est plutot calme comme femme elle fait de son possible mais c'est les livreurs qui font defauts grrrrr!!!!!
voilà la petite aventure de mon g5


----------



## sangoku (2 Décembre 2003)

T'es allé le chercher toi même à garonor ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(c'est vraiment des gros nuls TNT, jamais je ferais appel à eux)


----------



## sangoku (2 Décembre 2003)

Au fait ça à l'air d'aller beaucoup mieux pour les livraisons, le bi 1,8GHz vient de sortir et tu reçois déjà le tien ...

moi j'ai attendu 1 mois le bi 2GHz


----------



## FDM (3 Décembre 2003)

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté 2*256Mo chez Crucial sur leur site en ligne (http://www.crucial.com/eu/pvtcontent/international.asp?country=France)

Leur configurateur permet de choisir très facilement le type de mémoire pour le G5.

Prix de l'ordre de 90 euros sans les taxes pour les deux barettes.

J'ai du leur envoyer une preuve de domicile (scan de facture EDF) et de les ai reçues par UPS en moins de 4 jours.

L'installation a pris 2 minutes et cela fonctionne sans aucun problème.

J'ai fait la même chose pour passer mon Power Book de 256Mo à 760Mo.

Je recommande vivement cette solution même si elle est légèrement plus chère il n'y a eu AUCUN problème. Le service de crucial est rapide et la mémoire d'excellente qualité.


----------



## MisterC (3 Décembre 2003)

Salut,

J'ai un bi-2Ghz acheter sur AS avec 1 Gb

J'ai ajouter 1 kit 1Gb de chez dane elec, et ca roule impec...

Salutations


----------



## sangoku (3 Décembre 2003)

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai un bi-2Ghz acheter sur AS avec 1 Gb
> 
> ...




peux-tu nous dire quelle est la vitesse de ta RAM dane-elec ?

celle de surcouf est de la 7,5 ns alors qu'il faut de la 6ns ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

oui je suis parti chercher mon G5 là bas assez impressionnant gros stock de G5 2,3palettes qlq G4 pas trop d'emac


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

et c quoi celle de kingmax 6 ns ou plus mais en tout cas ça marche je pense


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2003)

j'ai du attendre 1o jrs pour avoir mon G5 bipro 1,8


----------



## sangoku (4 Décembre 2003)

Bon des nouvelles

Je viens d'essayer avec 2 barrettes de 1Go apple et j'ai l'impression que c'est ma carte mère qui a un problème

Donc les incompatibilités que j'ai eu ne sont peut-être pas significatives

il n'en demeure pas moins que les dane-elec de surcouf sont des 7,5ns alors que les barrettes d'origine sont des 6ns


----------



## sangoku (4 Janvier 2004)

Alors voila

J'ai récupéré hier mon G5 réparé, tout fonctionne bien maintenant, la carte mère était défectueuse (il semble qu'il y a d'autres G5 bipro dans le même cas)

De plus j'ai demandé le changement de l'alim à cause des bruits parasites mais la nouvelle n'est pas parfaite (c'est mieux mais il y a encore des bruits parasites)

Voila


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2004)

tes bruits parasites c'est lorsque tu faits certaines operations ou c'est en general?


----------



## sangoku (6 Janvier 2004)

c'est seulement quand je fais des copies de fichiers sur le réseau ou quand je déplace une fenêtre par exemple


----------



## sop (3 Octobre 2004)

bonjour 
j'ai achete de la memoire chez crucial (2*256)et elles ont ete de suite reconnues. 
mais aujourd'hui j'ai differents problemes sur mon g5. j'ai alors lancé " l'apple hardware test".
 et j'ai la memoire qui a un probleme. ils me disent que la memoire correspondant à mémoire 1 est code erreur. j'ai regardé et cela correspond à la memoire d'origine la 128mo. 

je vais donc la sortir mais je voulais savoir si je dois installer les 2 de 256 en position 1 et 2 ou est ce que je peux les laisser dans la position 3 et 4 et juste enlever les defectueuses?


----------



## TitaNantes (3 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je crois avoir lu sur la documentation du PowerMac Bi-G5 qu'il fallait remplir la mémoire "au fur et à mesure", en commençant par les premiers slots... Bien entendu, il faut installer toujours la mémoire par paire..


----------



## petitfuzzle (3 Octobre 2004)

pour ma part j'ai acheté ma mémoire chez crucial : site clair et précis, envoi ultrarapide, depuis 9 mois aucun problème avec des barrettes de 512, les prix sont très intéressants, je recommande chaudement.


----------



## xchaps (3 Octobre 2004)

Ben merde, moi qui pensait acheter ma mémoire chez macway ou clg informatique, vous me foutez la trouille. y en a qui ont déja acheté dans ces boites la ? vous avez eut des problèmes ?


----------



## ymer (4 Octobre 2004)

moi j'ai acheté 2 barettes de 256 à la fnac. De la kingston, et je n'ai aucun probleme lié a la RAM, autant sur les jeux que sur les rendus videos ou photoshops. D'ailleurs j'ai essayé de passer les kingstone en premiere position et ça ne change rien.


----------



## piro (4 Octobre 2004)

2 barrettes de 512mo achetée dans la rue montgallet de marque ELIXIR
au debut j etait pas tres sur de la qualite mais le hardware test n as rien revele d anormal

depuis c est le bonheur avec mes 1,5Go de ram
aucun plantage a l horizon 
pourvu que ca dure


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2004)

j'ai achetter 2 barrettes de 512 mo chez rue du commerce pour mon bi-2 Ghz, nickel !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (4 Octobre 2004)

vous devriez indiquer le prix...  

 les 1Go en 2 barrettes font 240 ¤ de + ,sur l'AS, en BTO

 chez MacWay, ça fait env.200¤ + le port...

 qq ¤ gagnés valent-ils vraiment le risque de tomber des mauvaises barrettes ? surtout si on doit les perdre aussitôt, puisqu'on doit payer le port pour les renvoyer...


----------



## prodartist (4 Octobre 2004)

G5 2 ghz
512 d'origine 

+ 3 fois  256 chez IC informatique, aucun problème

j'ai juste eu un problème avec un hub usb 2 de marque carrefour que l'on m'avait offert ordi figé depuis que je l'ai enlevé plus aucun problème...
++ damien


----------



## prodartist (4 Octobre 2004)

pardon 2 fois 512 d'origine  + 3 fois 256

++ damien


----------



## prodartist (4 Octobre 2004)

pardon 2 fois 512 d'origine + 3 fois 256

++ damien

je ne vais pas y arriver + 4 fois 256


----------



## xchaps (4 Octobre 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> vous devriez indiquer le prix...
> 
> les 1Go en 2 barrettes font 240 ¤ de + ,sur l'AS, en BTO
> 
> ...



Ben tu te mouche pas du coude toi : 40 euros c'est rien ? ben pour moi ça fait un beau budget, et vu que j'abite à paris sa me paye quasi  ma carte orange pendant un mois pour y aller tous les jours la changer ou 256 Mo de Mémoire.

D'autant que pour les malins vu le nombre de slot dans les G5 t'a intéret de prendre des barettes de 512 (meilleur raport qualité prix)


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Octobre 2004)

je parlais de ceux qui achètent sur le net ... 

si on compte le port (15¤), il ne reste plus que 25 ¤ de gagné...

pour peu que ça ne marche pas, c'est encore 15 ¤ à mettre pour les renvoyer.. 

le benef est bien maigre...surtout si ça ne marche tjs pas


----------

